# Healthy Bee / Bee Healthy Conference



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Everybody Loves Free Stuff, Right? Plenty of It at the HEALTHY BEE / BEE HEALTHY Conference in Boulder -- Just Three Weeks From Today!

We’re just a few short weeks away from this year’s HEALTHY BEE / BEE HEALTHY conference, put on October 1-3 by the Western Apicultural Society and the Colorado State Beekeepers Association in beautiful Boulder, Colo.

Seats are filling up fast, and the farm-to-table dinner is sold out, and BOY do we have some swell gift items and door prizes coming in!

For instance: An Alsea Hive Scale from Bee-Certain, designed to reduce colony losses and increase honey harvest! And: Football tickets! Gift certificates! Books and movies, contributed by local and national beekeeping authors/directors! And more! (Ok, we realized we surpassed our exclamation point quota for the week…)

Other things you should know: If you want a conference t-shirt, do it by 9/15 please. That is Monday, so, do it today…

Also: Sept. 15 is also the deadline for reserved vendor/sponsor tables, in order to be recognized in the printed conference program. Here’s a link: http://coloradobeekeepers.org/western-apicultural-society-was-meeting/conference-vendors/

And if you haven’t registered, here’s a link to sign yourself up: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/health...n-the-bee-in-boulder-registration-16728148342

See you in 2 1/2 weeks!


----------

